# Missing that pup



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's half term

So I not babysitting the pup

In spite of the little accidents

I'm missing the little one

I've only ever had long haired german shepherds, delightful balls of fluff

It he is a short haired muscular long legged delight

And I miss cuddling him

Watching him stretched out in front of the fire
He loves the fire

And the feel of him

Could I be smitten??

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh dear, I just told Ellie what you said and she's got the 'ump now! :lol:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We've had a little house guest for a week. He left this morning, so I know how you feel. I'm not sure Pommie is actually missing him. It's hard to tell as she has barely raised her head from the sofa, but she'd got comfortable enough with him to let him sleep on her back.

Lesley


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Now I thought I'd posted on here earlier on today, but I'm obviously doing something wrong on the new. improved MHF (ahm!)

What I wanted to say was I know how you feel Aldra. We had a little house guest all week and he went home today. I'm not sure how much our dog, Pommie, misses him, she's barely lifted her head from the sofa today, but she had got so comfy with him she allowed him to sleep on her back yesterday evening. I miss him though!

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He's back tomorrow

After an hour of him running round tormenting shadow, who makes more noise than him

I'll wonder why I missed him

Aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sandra, must have missed the posts, what sort of pup, realise it is a family one, have spent some time with SIL's cockapoo, he is lovely and our friends have a cocker spaniel, but none of them are a patch on shadow, how is the lad? Think my lap has finally recovered


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He is a cross Rodesionan Ridgeback Sue

Winston almost four months now

He belongs to my grandson, they shouldn't have got him really as there is no one in all day, so we have him 

He is a lovely pup though

Shadow is still shadow, a dog that thinks he's human

How is the search for the new van progressing?
We have been to see a transverse trailer to tow our scooter, but it doubles the cost of the tunnel

sandra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Let's have a photo then Sandra, you have no excuse now with the new forum.


:kiss:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

aldra said:


> He is a cross Rodesionan Ridgeback Sue
> 
> Winston almost four months now
> 
> ...


New van sorted, picking it up hopefully next monday, may well be having a night at Burrs after pickup. We want acouple of bits doing which we didn't originally request. Gosh just realised we need to contact insurance as it was meant to be handover this Wednesday.
cousin had a ridgeback, lovely dogs what is it crossed with?

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Will take a photo tomorrow on the iPad Heathcliffe

Sue he was a rescue pup,the owners took the mother to the animal sanctuary when they found she was pregnant,couldn't manage

He certainly looks like a mini ridgeback 
He's grown such a lot, young Albert choose the runt of the litter, the one that nearly died

But he is growing by the minute

Sandra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Nothing like love for sorting out the runt.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Pommie is a ridgeback greyhound cross.

I'm still trying to get the hang of posting only once on this new set up. Goodness knows how many time this'll appear!
Lesley


----------

